# phantom leopard gecko



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

am thinking of buying one
i was thinking what to bred it to
i have these males
hypo tangerine
albino tangeine het raptor
mack snow

what would be best
thanks


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Phantoms are TUG snow Tremper albinos. Some are hypos/super hypos as well.
My perosnal opinion is to breed them to other Phantoms.


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

so there would no point breeding it to any of mine


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Not that there wouldn't be any point, just not the best results imo. Unless paired to a Tremper albino carrier all the offspring will be het for it. Crossing Mack and TUG snows is still a bit of an unknown, any snows you get you will be unsure whether they are Mack or TUG without test breeding.


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks for your help 
think i will get something else


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Agree*

I agree with mr mike you would be going backwards to use any of those males, if you cant get another phantom the next best thing would be something like a macksnow tremper albino.


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks for your help
thinking now of getting an enigma


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

gunner4life said:


> am thinking of buying one
> i was thinking what to bred it to
> i have these males
> hypo tangerine
> ...


[1C]Talbino snow X [1C]Hypo tangerine = .

Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Talbino.

A percent of offspring will be influanced by tangerine.
-----
[2C]Talbino snow X [1C]Hypo tangerine = .

[1C]Snow HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Talbino.

A percent of offspring will be influanced by tangerine.
-----
[1C]Talbino snow X [2C]Hypo tangerine = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Talbino.

A percent of offspring will be influanced by tangerine.
-----
[2C]Talbino snow X [2C]Hypo tangerine = .

[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow HET Talbino.

A percent of offspring will be influanced by tangerine.
=====
[1C]Talbino snow X Talbino normal HET Eclipse.

Talbino Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino Snow Poss HET Eclipse.

Body pattern could range from Banded,Aberrant,
Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.
-----
[2C]Talbino snow X Talbino normal HET Eclipse.

[1C]Talbino Snow Poss HET Eclipse.

Body pattern could range from Banded,Aberrant,
Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped.
=====
When crossing a Dom snow to a Codom snow there are two plausible outcomes.
But no one knows which one yet.So either could be possible.

[1C]Talbino snow X Snow HET Super snow = .

Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Snow HET Talbino.
Snow HET Talbino,Super snow.
Super snow HET Talbino.
-----
[2C]Talbino snow X Snow HET Super snow = .

[1C]Snow HET Talbino.
Super snow HET Talbino.

OR 

[1C]Talbino snow X Snow HET Super snow = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Snow HET Talbino,Super snow.
Super snow HET Talbino.
-----
[2C]Talbino snow X Snow HET Super snow = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Snow HET Talbino,Super snow.
Super snow HET Talbino.


----------

